# [By Demand] October 2005 DVD+CD



## Jacknife (Aug 16, 2005)

Ok so the mighty Rain Gods couldn't stop us from completing the DVD on time. This was one of the hardest DVD/CD in terms of deadline. Anyhow,  we know there is a problem with current interface and should problem persist we're more than keen to change it or provide alternative HTML with the current one. Please dont take it as a writting on the wall, but we'd do everything so you get a better deal per se.

So what do you want?


----------



## medigit (Aug 16, 2005)

is the BRIAN LARA CRICKET DEMO with or without Commentary in the september issue.If no then plz give it with commentary in the October issue.


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 16, 2005)

The Latest version of GCC 3.whatever
for windows Plz make it ready to use Say give an installer or extractable zip I mean it shud not be as raw as is provided on its website(uncompiled source or binaries or wahtever)

My demand is as again -- flightgear from flightgear.org

and can u provide offline data fo NASA Worldwind

1 file is around 359 MB
the others go above 1 GB alright and therefore cannot be well ahem "downloaded"

so still 359 Mb file is giveable

And can you add such themes for Windows Xp which do not need 3rd party software like Window Blinds or Style Xp


----------



## premsharma (Aug 17, 2005)

Some of the requests which could not be met in Sep DVD/CD, hope would be taken care of in Oct DVD/CD. There are some of them, see if these can be included in Oct 2005

Ulead DVD Movie Factory 4 [most wanted]
Photodex Proshow Gold 2.5
Ulead DVD workshop 2
NTI CD/DVD maket 7 Platinum
Pinnacle Hollywood FX 5.1
Roxio Easy DVD Copy
Roxio easy CD/DVD creator 6


----------



## Jacknife (Aug 17, 2005)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> so still 359 Mb file is giveable



Let me be the judge of that


----------



## medigit (Aug 17, 2005)

jacknife u  didnt answer my question about Brian Lara Demo .Whether there is  commentary ot not.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 17, 2005)

i need visual studio 2004/5 or atlest vb2004 trial buddies...
or atlst an update for devc++ and eclipse...


----------



## Jacknife (Aug 17, 2005)

@ medigit

I answered your question in the other thread.


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Aug 18, 2005)

full programs (older versions)


----------



## kaysquare (Aug 18, 2005)

how about TORCS an Opensource car racing game
available @ torcs.sourceforge.net

also please try to include avg free updates in the cd/dvd it should not take more than 10 MB


----------



## Chirag (Aug 18, 2005)

My first post was deleted so i am posting again

GTA:SA demo
Mortal Kombat 4


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 18, 2005)

I need NVIDIA drivers plz...(geforce)


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 18, 2005)

i nee Virtual Cd 7 +its service packs


----------



## premsharma (Aug 19, 2005)

As I was told few months back by test center that PCIE graphics card reviews are likely to be there in sep issue and was advised to put on hold my buying plans for PCIE graphic card. Could you confirm that whether such review is being there on Sep issue.


----------



## cybermanas (Aug 19, 2005)

How about the latest AC97 audio drivers?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 19, 2005)

Me too for ac97 drivers and virtual cd 7 and also i need a good development program for python...


----------



## cybermanas (Aug 19, 2005)

I also want the following:

Windows Vista Icons
Windows Media Player + DVD DECODER + Microsoft Codecs
J Creator (latest version)
Sytem Mechanic ( latest )
Avast DEFINITIONS update
iTunes ( latest )


----------



## starscream (Aug 19, 2005)

*Hi Jacknife*

Man you didn't answer to my PM,please include these utilities which are under 100 MB

*VMware workstation 5.0 for Windows
Kdevelop 3 (Linux)
QT-3 designer (Linux)*

If you want to give away games may be ,

*Serious Sam Second encounter * is good option.think over this.


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 19, 2005)

My wish list would be :
More ebooks
A tutorial on how to mod your Linux Desktop to look awesome ( I know where to find the software but I couldnt find a single tutorial for doing the same).


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 20, 2005)

I want :
Good Icon packs,
Good easy on eye themes
Lotsa Wallpapers.
More E-books(as exx_2000 suggests...)
More Developer tools, more tutorials...

Also, America's Army for Linux Plz.....


----------



## lywyre (Aug 20, 2005)

*Tutorials on J2EE Components**
IBM RED BOOKS*


----------



## q3_abhi (Aug 20, 2005)

Tutorial for VB begineers.
CD bank- like this,some other software.
Nero cover design Templates.


----------



## desertwind (Aug 20, 2005)

(Again)*America's Army for Linux*

and more 3d games for Linux....


----------



## raj14 (Aug 21, 2005)

well, i was going to say include the F.E.A.R Demo, but, i already downloaded it so  hey can you guys include some HL2 Mods? like Natural Selection and others. also please try to give the Demo of Dungeon Siege 2 it weighs 1.3Gb so i am kindS lazy on downloading it^_^


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 21, 2005)

why not virtual cd ?

i am posting about this from the last 3 months

but no inclusion


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 21, 2005)

I think they already provided the v6...
V7 needed too...


----------



## raj14 (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah, how bout some game stickers which we can stick on our cabinets? they will look cool


----------



## Chirag (Aug 21, 2005)

Please Matrix Login and Boot screens for Style Xp


----------



## Vyasram (Aug 21, 2005)

Here's my list

Macromedia fireworks and director (latest)

Sound forge  (Latest)

Adobe arcobat professional 7.0 tryout


----------



## raj14 (Aug 21, 2005)

yeha, due, Digit already gave Acrobat 7.0 Trial  or was it CHIP


----------



## linsuresh (Aug 22, 2005)

How about including Xara Software suite along with the next issue.  If done so, Digit will be the first to do so.


----------



## hafees (Aug 22, 2005)

Muvee autoproducer 4.1. It is an amazing s/w for creating slideshows and home videos. 
Check their site at *www.muvee.com. 
It is what they say!


> Out now: muvee autoProducer 4.1
> 
> The award-winning muvee autoProducer is the fastest, easiest, most fun way to transform your videos and pictures into slick productions... in seconds!
> 
> Our latest version now comes with many new and cool features such as DVD authoring, improved photo-handling, improved music effects, support for more video formats and much more!


----------



## premsharma (Aug 23, 2005)

*Windows Vs Linux = Scarcity of Space on DVDs*

I have a suggestion for digit guys. Split the subscription [issue] into three catagories i.e. 

1. Windows Platform - DVD
2. Windows Platform - CD    
3. Linux - DVD or CD [what ever you feel suitable]

a]. You have to work out the costings freshly. Also this plan will take take care of those who do not have combo drives. CD to a subscriber who is having DVD drive is useless and same way DVD is useless to a person who is not having DVD drive.

b]. Linux distros are eating lot of space that is truely what windows platform subscribers are annoyed with. Having these 3 separate catagories will solve this problem too. There are very few operating linux and it is not wise to frustrate your large number of window operators.

c]. Members, your comments please. Do you agree or not ?


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Aug 23, 2005)

I reserver some space in the next DVD (not this month, but November) for Ubuntu Breezy Badger which will be released by October!!!

Plz Plz Plz this is an advanced request, so plz dont forget it!!!

Preferably the DVD Iso or the CD Iso's for both UBUNTU as well as KUBUNTU...

Plz plz  plz....


----------



## Sreekanth V (Aug 23, 2005)

*Please include*

Here is my wish list:
*
01.  Ulead DVD Movie factory 4
02.  Ulead CD& DVD Picture Show 3
03.  Ulead DVD workshop 2
04.  Ulead Photo Express 4.0
05.  Nero Vision Express Template package I & II
06.  Nero Photoshow Elite 1.01
07.  Able Photo Slide Show 1.6
08.  1st Photo To DVD Slideshow Burner 2.58
09.  Photodex Proshow Gold 2.5
10.  Microsoft Photo Story 3*


Proshow gold is most important to me.
So even if you avoid other ones, please include Proshow Gold  
It is a powerful software for making slideshow CDs and DVDs having great transition effects than others like Nero vision express or Photo2DVD studio

Thank you.


----------



## vignesh (Aug 23, 2005)

vista tranformation pack


----------



## kaysquare (Aug 23, 2005)

Include DVDLab pro trial version from mediachance.com. This is a very good software for authoring DVD.


----------



## tech_cheetah (Aug 23, 2005)

hey i want Suse Pro latest edition (i guess 9.3)
and include loads of linux software and linux games.
you are very partial towards linux users.
I want more articles on linux in magazine also,since digit is not a MS windows based magazine.And do include some linux tutorials as well
. I m a linux freak


----------



## premsharma (Aug 23, 2005)

Sreekanth V

Your wish list is very comprehensive and attractive and would be useful to most of the members. But I have been seeing your posts for months together for the same wish list. I do not think these guys are going to give it a look. They could not provide even Ulead dvd movie factory 4 which is released long back and was most wanted in the on demand section for Aug and Sep. 

May God [jacknife] help U.


----------



## eBast (Aug 23, 2005)

*VIDALINUX 1.2*


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Windows Vs Linux = Scarcity of Space on DVDs*



			
				premsharma said:
			
		

> I have a suggestion for digit guys. Split the subscription [issue] into three catagories i.e.
> 
> 1. Windows Platform - DVD
> 2. Windows Platform - CD
> ...



agree


----------



## whim_gen (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey has Digit ever provided Tech Videos 
Please please include some tech videos this time


----------



## sailo (Aug 24, 2005)

is the a way to include ..........
*HT MPEG Encoder Pro 7.0*

heh....heh


----------



## shaunak (Aug 24, 2005)

video reveiws
 freeware 

 americas army 2.4 windows [dream on rite?] 

[edit]
 whitepapers on flash and action script


----------



## surewaugh (Aug 25, 2005)

i have a big collection of CDs and DVDs..
I found CD catalog a very good software for keep them CDs easy to find and use..
and for DVDs i am yet to find a good software..
waht about a good software for DVD catalog..


----------



## champ_rock (Aug 25, 2005)

visual studio for me man.....


----------



## anomit (Aug 25, 2005)

Whatever happened to the Hands On section that used to appear 3 years ago?? 

*LOL*.............


----------



## anshu (Aug 25, 2005)

*I Want Some PDF maker in the October Issue*

 *My list goes like this*
 

1. I want some Pdf Makers in the october issue. (Prefebally a complete version)

2. Wallpapers of celebrities

3. trailors of Hindi movies and Songs

If I get a couple of this I would be very very delighted

ANSHU
anshu_ballia@yahoo.co.in


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2005)

Plz, again requestin* Visual Studio 2005 / Visual Basic 2005 *
Either one, and i will be happy....


----------



## Udaya Maurya (Aug 26, 2005)

Always give full versions of games bigger in size.

Such as GTA1, GTA2 downloadable from Rockstar.com.
Updates for Win_XP & Norton Antivirus.
GTA SA demo, The Godfather demo,etc..............


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Aug 26, 2005)

_*PDFs OF OLD DIGIT SPECIALS
PDFs OF OLD SKOAR MAGAZINES*_


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Aug 26, 2005)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> _*PDFs OF OLD DIGIT SPECIALS
> PDFs OF OLD SKOAR MAGAZINES*_



PDFs of Old Digit  =  OK
PDFs of Old Skoar = WTH, do u think they sell Skoar for free??   

They may do it maybe for SKoar mag CD/DVD...

Not for this...

BTW one sugg...

Plz make the presentation for both CD as well as DVD same and mention in the side whether it is present in DVD or CD as this will allow us to see the content from either of the 2... 

Plz consider this, Jack...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 26, 2005)

GTA1, GTA2 have already been given in an earlier issue. 
There is no GTA SA Demo. GTA 1 only had a demo and no other GTA had a demo. Godfather has not been relased and hence no demo version.

LIST:
1. Vmware Workstation 5.0
2. WinRAR 3.50
3. WinACE 2.6
4. America's Army
5. Project Guetenberg CD Version
6. Google Talk
7. DAP 7.5
8. Flashget 1.71
9. Webroot SpySweeper 4.0
10.System Mechanic Pro
11.Antivir beta


----------



## kau_therock (Aug 26, 2005)

trial version of windows vista


----------



## linsuresh (Aug 26, 2005)

Please consider including
Xara 3D
Xara Webstyle
Xara MenuMaker


----------



## linsuresh (Aug 26, 2005)

Consider including
Xara Graphics Studio


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 27, 2005)

Udaya Maurya said:
			
		

> Always give full versions of games bigger in size.
> 
> Such as GTA1, GTA2 downloadable from Rockstar.com.
> Updates for Win_XP & Norton Antivirus.
> GTA SA demo, The Godfather demo,etc..............



they have already given all of that xcept the last line....

*Linux softies and updates like 
GCC (fedora)
Kernel
etc
Mplayer
Xine
Plugins for skins etc...
themes for Linux 
GDM themes especially
*


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 27, 2005)

kau_therock said:
			
		

> trial version of windows vista



thats not free to distribute...
get ur own copy from microsoft or warez...
p.s.-y wud ny one like to use a beta OS ?


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 27, 2005)

ok digit guys

can u start including the archive section again ?

it was in cds though of mindware

but not in at presnet's dvd
so include it

we r having difficualty to find a softie each time we format our computer


----------



## q3_abhi (Aug 27, 2005)

The essential sections should contain all types of softwares like acrobat,VLC,yahoo,Winamp,Windows Media Player, Divx,Klite codec pack,etc.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 27, 2005)

ya Please include the archive in the DVD/CD from the next issues.

Trial version of Visual Basic 6 and 2005


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 27, 2005)

plz include mainconcept H.264 encoder trial

Quicktime 7 is good, but it doesn't convert from muxed mpeg files to h.264


----------



## cybermanas (Aug 28, 2005)

My list is :

Crystal XP (latest)
Virtual CD 7
Firefox Extensions
Firefox Themes
Winamp and WMP skins
Dev C++
vISUAL BASIC .NET TUTORIALS & E-BOOKS
vISUAL C# .NET TUTORIALS & E-BOOKS


----------



## Tapomay (Aug 29, 2005)

some apps. for mobile phone - 

1. wmv to mp4 converter
2. good quality mp3 compresser 
3. midi creator

+ a full version action game


----------



## premsharma (Aug 29, 2005)

My wish list would be

Ulead Movie Factory 4
Ulead DVD Workshop 2
Sony DVD Architect latest
DVD Menu Studio from MediaChance
Others as posted by shrikanth V 

Hope these are noticed by jacknife


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Aug 29, 2005)

cool_dude_prav said:
			
		

> rajivnedungadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vignesh (Aug 29, 2005)

Cd archive


----------



## nandanbhat (Aug 30, 2005)

*Request for October*

Hi,

I would like to request the following:
1. MySQL 4.1.x for Windows, complete, English
2. MySQL manual single file HTML, English
3. OpenOffice 2.0 Beta 2, English
4. Any e-books on learning MySQL/PHP

Thanks,

Nandan Bhat


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Aug 30, 2005)

*CD/DVD Archive | CD/DVD Archive | CD/DVD Archive | CD/DVD Archive | CD/DVD Archive | CD/DVD Archive 
CD/DVD Archive | CD/DVD Archive | CD/DVD Archive | CD/DVD Archive | CD/DVD Archive | CD/DVD Archive 
CD/DVD Archive | CD/DVD Archive | CD/DVD Archive | CD/DVD Archive | CD/DVD Archive | CD/DVD Archive 
CD/DVD Archive | CD/DVD Archive | CD/DVD Archive | CD/DVD Archive | CD/DVD Archive | CD/DVD Archive 
*
Plz!!!


----------



## sysrq (Aug 31, 2005)

ut2004 mods
chaosut2


----------



## divyadbzgt1 (Aug 31, 2005)

nvidia hardware Updates

Firnware updates for DVD-Writers

OLD full version games


----------



## sysrq (Aug 31, 2005)

*lms.d3files.com/

Doom 3 Mod Last Man Standing Coop 1.0 Official

bring back the orignal doom1[run-n-gun] expereince with ths mode


----------



## cyberzook (Sep 1, 2005)

Yahoo Messenger 7


----------



## neerajvohra (Sep 1, 2005)

looking for just some ebooks for c++ and vb tht are the best one,
thats it!!


----------



## divyadbzgt1 (Sep 1, 2005)

Any idea of giving away a Good MOvie with your future issue(Like you did for December 2003-Ice Age).

Collection emotions that can be used in MSN and Yahoo.


----------



## divyadbzgt1 (Sep 1, 2005)

Tech Videos like PcQuest is giving.

Hands on how to assemble a computer.

HOw to overclock a proccy,

Modding a computer cabinet,

E-book on C, C++, VB.


----------



## shaunak (Sep 1, 2005)

divyadbzgt1 said:
			
		

> Any idea of giving away a Good MOvie with your future issue(Like you did for December 2003-Ice Age).
> 
> Collection emotions that can be used in MSN and Yahoo.



the movie idea was really cool. any such plans for the future?


----------



## cybermanas (Sep 2, 2005)

Please make the antivirus updates section regular.It should always include the updates of all antivrus programs which are used by the readers :

1.Norton Antivrus
2.PC-Cillin
3.Kaspersky Antivirus
4.Avast!
5.McAfee
6.QuickHeal
7.F-Secure
8.eScan

Every month the updates of any or all the antiviruses are missing.Please include these.Also can you include McAfee Internet Security 2005 trial or at least McAfee antivirus trial ? PLZ START THE ARCHIVES SECTION AGAIN?


----------



## cybermanas (Sep 2, 2005)

YEAH MAN INCULDE A MOVIE


----------



## Chirag (Sep 2, 2005)

Can u include movies likeThe Matrix  or Harry Potter or any good cartoon movie?


----------



## divyadbzgt1 (Sep 2, 2005)

why not incredibles or garfield the movie or Spider man 1.


----------



## Chirag (Sep 2, 2005)

The Matrix bcoz everyone likes here and some of ppl must have not seen it.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Sep 3, 2005)

Here is my list:

1. Yahoo Messenger 7 Indian Version (International version will also work)  (Not just the installer, the full setup with all the files) 
2. MS Windows XP 64-bit Edition (Please!!!!!!) 
3. Sound Forge 8 (latest build)
4. Nvidia Display Drivers (Latest for all Windows)
5. Nvidia Motherboard Drivers (Latest for all Windows)
6. Realtek AC '97 Drivers (Latest for all Windows)
7. J2SE(TM) Development Kit 5.0 Update 4
8. J2SE(TM) Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 4
9. K-Lite Mega Codec Pack (Latest for all Windows)
10. Nokia PC-Suite (Latest build for WinXP)
11. PowerDVD 6 (With latest patch/build)
12. Any english movie

That's it for now.
I know that we can download MS Windows XP 64-bit for free from MS's site but not all of us have broadband/DSL/cable connections, u know. 


As for the drivers, I think almost everyone will appreciate them.

But the most important thing needed is Digit Software Archive. Ever since u started giving out DVD's, u stopped giving the Software Archive. Now, that u give DVD's too along with CD's, it has become a real pain in the ass to keep track of all the softwares/games/miscellaneous that u give out on CD/DVD. So, a software archive would be really helpful.

I haven't bought this month's issue, so can't say which of the above mentioned softwares u have already given out on CD/DVD this month.

Still, plz try to give whichever softwares possible on the next issue.


----------



## Chirag (Sep 3, 2005)

Can u please please please include VIA chipset VGA(Display) Drivers. Please


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 4, 2005)

The archive is being developed, it will be launched with the new thinkdigit.com, we have to make it compatible between the dvd and site, so that we can update site and you guys can just download small update files every month... It will take a little longer but will be worth the wait, trust me!

Raaabo


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Sep 4, 2005)

Aha...

Finally!!!

Three cheers for Raaabo and Jack Knife and the Digit Team!!!
Hip Hip Hurray!!!
Hip Hip Hurray!!!
Hip Hip Hurray!!!


----------



## Delta (Sep 4, 2005)

Plz include Maya 6.5


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 4, 2005)

Windows Vista beta is possbile as like IE7 Beta?If mean it will be helpfull.


----------



## Chirag (Sep 4, 2005)

Digit ppl can include beta version of Windows Vista bcoz they have give the review in the mag. so they must be having it. It was looking gr8. So please can u include. I know u said b4 that u can't include bcoz of some problems with Microsoft. Please try this time.


----------



## Prajith (Sep 5, 2005)

SUSE 9.3 Prof Please.......................................


----------



## Prajith (Sep 5, 2005)

I mean  the 64 bit edition dvd (or atleast the cd ISO's)


----------



## a_medico (Sep 5, 2005)

how about a seperate DVD with drivers of all the standard hardware.....wud be unique and awesome !! what say?


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 5, 2005)

Windows server 2003 service pack 1 can be added  

in october 2005 DVD.


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 5, 2005)

*include*



			
				chirag said:
			
		

> Digit ppl can include beta version of Windows Vista bcoz they have give the review in the mag. so they must be having it. It was looking gr8. So please can u include. I know u said b4 that u can't include bcoz of some problems with Microsoft. Please try this time.




PLZ INCLUSE VISTA OR LONGHORN 5048.


----------



## hariharan (Sep 5, 2005)

g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> .......
> MS Windows XP 64-bit Edition (Please!!!!!!)
> .......
> I know that we can download MS Windows XP 64-bit for free from MS's site but not all of us have broadband/DSL/cable connections, u know.



 Is that really free?  If so, could you plz post the link over here?


----------



## Chirag (Sep 5, 2005)

Some of the users have VIA chipset base Pc's. Digit always include Intel, Ati, nvdia bchipset Drivers. Please include Via Chipset motherboard cd.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 6, 2005)

why not to inculde full version oldies like IGI and others


----------



## praka123 (Sep 7, 2005)

1 Centos 4.1 Ent.Linux  4 isos
2 Acrobat Reader(adobe) for Linux
3 Ubuntu breezy single iso.
gimme more Linux softwares











Live with Linux,Leave Windows NOW!


----------



## Ashis (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi,
Enough of the PhotoShop thing.......

I need Ulead Video Studio 9 (With WMV Support) & Ulead PhotoImpact 10!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 8, 2005)

quicktime 7 final version is out now, 32 MB, too big to download for Dial up users


----------



## Tapomay (Sep 9, 2005)

cybermanas said:
			
		

> YEAH MAN INCULDE A MOVIE




Yeaaaahhhh I also want that.


----------



## khattam_ (Sep 9, 2005)

*KnoppiX Live 3.90*
*CD Version.*


			
				-=> KNOPPER.NET News <=- said:
			
		

> KNOPPIX 4.0.1 Released
> 
> Starting from version 4.0, the KNOPPIX-project has been split into a DVD "maxi" edition, and a "KNOPPIX light" on CD, both developed in parallel. The limited, printed first edtion of the KNOPPIX 4.0 DVD (booting in german by default) has been available at LinuxTag 2005 at different booths, and is now available for download as updated 4.0.1 release on most KNOPPIX Mirrors. For those with insufficient bandwidth for downloading the 3.5GB DVD image, there is still the possibility to order a copy at some independent CD and DVD shops.
> 
> ...


----------



## vivekk312 (Sep 9, 2005)

All request have been for nvidia drivers??

Please include ATI drivers too...
Acrobat Reader 7 Professional Tryout..


----------



## devianthulk (Sep 9, 2005)

1 > Debian Sarge
2 > Photoshop CS/CS2 Video Tutorials
3 > Misc E-Books & Tutorials


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 9, 2005)

ACDsee 8 Standerd Trial


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Sep 9, 2005)

1.AGE OF EMPIRES 3 DEMO.
2.EARTH 2160 DEMO.
3.LOTS OF EBOOKS.


----------



## khattam_ (Sep 10, 2005)

Also include NiVDiA drivers.......... Havent had 'em for a very long time.............


----------



## Chirag (Sep 10, 2005)

VIA chipset Display Drivers. And a MOVIE or a FULL VERSION GAME.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Sep 10, 2005)

movie the game u will get only a demo not full version.


----------



## Sykora (Sep 10, 2005)

*Request for October DVD/CD*

How about Eclipse's new SDK (3.1) for Windows and Its CDT (C++ Development Kit). Also (Probably Most Important) Detailed instructions on how to install.
On the lighter side, something (A review, perhaps, or a demo) of AOE 3 would be nice


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 11, 2005)

Macromedia Studio 8
Macromedia Fireworks
Macromedia Freehand
In general newly released Macromedia products


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Sep 12, 2005)

a_medico said:
			
		

> how about a seperate DVD with drivers of all the standard hardware.....wud be unique and awesome !! what say?



Great Idea


----------



## raj14 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sorry guys, but the idea doesn't suit too well, for once, putting all the drivers together isa  cumbersome deal, and the chances of making everybody happy  rae shady, for instance, if Digit Includes ASUS Drivers, People with Gigabyte, AsRock etc motherboar will not be satisifed, vice versa, and also you should note, Digit is currently is not postsion to ive two DVDs, making a Fast Track Book along with Downloading 7GBs of Software games is till too much for these guys, why put them in more pressure?   Just wait and watch, seeing you can already get 2DVDs with SKOAR! thetow DVD idea for Digit won't be too away :roll:


----------



## PainKiller (Sep 12, 2005)

how about all the sci-fi ebooks available over the net...and all the classic dos/windows games...some ppl still play them in office..like me


----------



## raj14 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey guys, please include Dungeon Siege 2 Demo


----------



## linardni (Sep 13, 2005)

*PS Plugin request*

Never got Plugins for Photoshop in the Digit CDs. why don't u include them? Plugins for adding frames & borders to pictures will be highly appreciated.


----------



## cryptid (Sep 14, 2005)

Put some nice Linux Distro PLZ


----------



## lywyre (Sep 14, 2005)

My Suggestions: 
Knoppix 
J2EE with NetBeans IDE & Online Documentation (The ZIP archive)
Some good E-books on J2EE components

And for a movie, I would like Madagascar or "The March of the Penguins" (though I know it is a commercial release (!), this mind wants more)


----------



## ApoCalypse (Sep 14, 2005)

a compilation of some of the better extensions for firefox
Counter Strike source demo(or even the full version will do)
a java IDE like Editplus...


----------



## shivi4 (Sep 15, 2005)

FIFA 2006 PC DEMO PLEASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## kato (Sep 15, 2005)

i would say what apocalypse said could u give some good and useful extentions and some cool themes for firefox


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 15, 2005)

MS has launched the CTP program from Vista beta, monthealy builds which can be downloaded, can U provide the septembar build


----------



## neenaoffline (Sep 15, 2005)

My suggestions :
Good desktop tweaking programs---
 1)Talisman
 2)Blackbox ( www.bb4win.com )
 3)Window Blinds

 I'd prefer blackbox since it works on older   systems and since u almost always give out window blinds

Think 'bout it


----------



## kato (Sep 15, 2005)

*sugestion*

Small sugestion:
If u intend to continue with flash interface could u provide a small search feild. It wud b really useful when we want just a specific software


----------

